# Finally got onstage with a string sensemble



## RonP (Aug 31, 2012)

I've been working with a string workshop since late September and last Saturday was the first chance to perform on stage with them. All I can say is it's a LOT different than all the rock bands I've gigged wth over the course of my life. :lol:

The workshop is sponsored by a local community orchestra and is mainly comprised of elementary and some middle-school kids who are looking to expand their skills beyond what the school ensembles offer. There are jsut a handful of beginner adults present, two of which are the other bassist and me. Members of the orchestra are present in each strings section to offer assistance as needed. We've been fortunate to work with the bass principal and have gotten to the point where he doesn't play much during rehearsals; rather, he offers critiques as we play.

Things have been working well, but as would happen with newbies, nerves do set in around performance time. The princicpal offered to sit in with us during the recital and we accepted. It was a good thing since it helped calm me down a bit. I have a tendency to rush things a little since I'm used to having a drummer keep time for me and am not totally used to working with a conductor. "Locking in" with the principal helped focus a bit more on good tone production and intonation.

So outside of one big error (I missed a rest sign), things went well. There will be one more recital in the spring and then I'll measure my progress before decidng whether to do another year of the workshop or try out for a community orchestra.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Sounds like a good experience! Good luck if you do decide to audition for the community orchestra,


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks for the story. One thing struck me... you mentioned being used to having a drummer keep time. In bluegrass bands that have one, the bassist keeps time. Probably goes with the 100% plucking, eh?


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

> Finally got onstage with a string ensemble


Wow. Did you get off with any of them?


----------

